# Website / Portfolio Review?



## A/Ox4 (Feb 27, 2016)

Hey everyone,
I was wondering if anyone would want to check out my website and let me know what you think. I mainly do photography for the Fire Dept, and occasionally take paid gigs. My website is mainly just for me to have a place to have my images that will handle ecommerce, it is not my most common avenue for getting business. 

Let need know what you think. I think it needs some tweaks, but can't pinpoint what; I need fresh eyes. Let me know what you think of my photos as well. 

www.TreySpooner.com

(If you want to look at photos only, flicker.com/treyspoonerphotography)

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleSteve (Feb 28, 2016)

So just simple things right off the bat.  Your text font changes from the "home" page to the other pages.  This is something that will take a moment to get all in line on smugmug. Second, it looks like you have kept the standard pricing that sumgmug lists....and 227.99 for a 5x5 standard canvas could be looked at a bit sideways.  The "about me" section should talk about you, and then you should have a separate tad for "Services" were you put all the pricing and such.  

Just my two cents

Steve


----------

